# rollenhalter zu groß



## leif.haker (31. März 2005)

wer kann mir sagen was ich tun soll wenn der rollenhalter die rolle nicht ordentlich festhält und die rolle wackelt ?


----------



## Jetblack (31. März 2005)

*AW: rollenhalter zu groß*

Da gibt's aus meiner Sicht keine wirklich sinnvolle Lösung. Entweder die beiden Hersteller halten sich an sowas wie eine "quasi-Norm" oder es passt halt nicht.

Bei maschinengefräßten Füßen, wie sie bei hochwertigen Multis aus ALU zum Einsatz kommen, bieten manche Hersteller Füße mit anderen Maßen an - das kann helfen, muß aber nicht. 

Am Rollenhalter was zu ändern ist wohl eher aufwendig und unpraktikabel. 

Klebeband, etc ist Stückwerk!

Was einzig hilft, ist die Kombination von Rolle und Rute vor dem Kauf zu prüfen - mir gings vor Kurzem genauso: ich bekam Ruten als Bemusterung geschickt, da hat bei den Rollenhaltern weder Penn, noch Shimano oder AVET sauber und fest reingepasst....

naja, zumindest kann ich mir jetzt einige Kohlefaser-Gaffs mit Neoprengriff bauen - dumm gloffe!


----------



## Big Fins (31. März 2005)

*AW: rollenhalter zu groß*

Ich hatte es mal so gemacht, isoliertape vorn und hinten am Rollenfuß bis es passte. man sah es nicht mal direkt, weil die Wicklungen unter den Halter verschwanden. Allesandere ist zu aufwendig.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (1. April 2005)

*AW: rollenhalter zu groß*

Wenn das kein Herstellerfehler ist, dann könnte es auch sein, dass Deine Rute an Rollen einer Dimension angepasst ist, die Deine nicht erfüllt.
Extrembeispiel: Kleine Matchrolle + Bootsrute.
Also, ich hab mal geguckt und der Rollenfuss einer meiner Meeresrollen ist 7cm länger und ca 3mm breiter als der meiner kleinsten Rolle.
Trifft das nicht zu hast Du entweder eine Rute mit einem Schrottrollenhalter (wahrscheinlich) oder eine sehr ungewöhnliche Rolle.
In jedem der beiden Fälle würde ich das entsprechende Gerät in der Mülltonne entsorgen - da kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass auch der Rest Schrott ist.
PS: Nenn doch mal die Modelle!


----------



## Papamopps (27. Januar 2019)

Also bei mir passt die
DAIWA Ninja 3000 nicht perfekt an die Quantum Firespin 75
Das Gewinde des Rollenhalters ist ca 3mm zu kurz


----------



## Pokolyt (27. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Also bei mir passt die
> DAIWA Ninja 3000 nicht perfekt an die Quantum Firespin 100
> Das Gewinde des Rollenhalters ist ca 3mm zu kurz


Versuche es mal mit einem kleinen Geldstück.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn es "Stückwerk" ist. Klebe mit doppelseitigem Klebeband einen Streifen dünnes Leder an den Rollenfuss. Das hebt gut.


----------



## zandertex (5. Februar 2019)

den rollenfuss auf ein stück etwas dickeren kunststoff gelegt und mit nem edding einmal rum.dann mit nem lötkolben "ausgeschnitten".dann das ausgeschnittene stück kunststoff unter den rollenfuß in den rollenhalter,falls zu dick...........100deter schleifpapier aufn tisch gelegt,mit panzertape an den seiten befestigt und den kunststoff passend geschliffen.


----------

